# “No one on my beat will try to kill me. I know them all and they like me.”



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_"No one on my beat will try to kill me. I know them all and they like me."_--The follow-up

*Surviving the Streets
*with Lt. Jim Glennon

By Lt. Jim Glennon 
Lead Street Survival Seminar Instructor

Last month I wrote a column addressing personal perspectives while working on the street as a law enforcement officer. I addressed two particular issues and posed two questions to the readers regarding them. 
The first issue was based on a conversation I had with a young Montana Officer at a recent Street Survival Seminar. The conversation ended with this comment: "We only have five guys in my agency, we all live in town, and we all went to the same high school. No one on my beat will try to kill me. I know them all and they like me." 
My first question posed to policeone.com readers was: 
_What do you think I said, or should have said, to this young officer?_ 
The second question posed was based on a survey that I presented to more than 2,000 law enforcement officers over a ten year period. The survey asked a series of questions that dealt mostly with intra-department communication and the relationship between line-level officers and the administrators for whom they work. While there are 14 separate questions on the survey, the one I referenced in the article was this one: 
_What is the most important thing to your immediate supervisor reference your day-to-day activity and behavior? _
I advised that one answer was chosen by approximately 65% of the respondent officers. I asked readers: what do you think that answer was?

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/patrol-iss...know-them-all-and-they-like-me-The-follow-up/


----------

